# Autotrail Apache 632 - What awning



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

We are in the process of buying a 2009 Autotrail Apache, trading in our 2000 Cheyenne 635 after becoming dissatisfied following a visit to the NEC show.

We think that we will have a problem with the Outdoor Revolution Techlite Pro awning that we use in Spain as it looks as if the rear edge of the awning will run right down the middle of the window at the foot of the bed and we are afraid the awning edge will scratch the window plastic.

What do others use for an awning on an Apache that gets around this problem and what size are they please. We don't really want a driveaway awning as one we had previously was an awful fit and had draughts everywhere.


----------

